# DragonBall Z Appreciation Thread!!



## CooleyJr (Oct 13, 2009)

Since ive seen alot of people comment on my avatar and such i realize theres a pretty big DBZ fanbase on here. Which makes me smile to say the least! I might actually be the biggest DBZ fanboy of them all actually 

Favorite character of all time..
SSJ2 Teen Gohan = Pure fucking win. ESPECIALLY against Cell 

RaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!






KaMeHaMeHAAAAAA!!




"This must be hard for you with all those wounds.. Im sure this makes them BURNNNN!!!"




RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




"You forgot one thing.. Im my fathers SONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!"





Sorry im having too much fun with this.. but you get the point.
Name your favorite characters.. and your favorite fights with them!
My long lost childhood depends on it...


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 13, 2009)

Haha, nice one 

My favorite character is a tie between Trunks (future) and Vegeta. Vegeta because he just goes _insane_ sometimes and wails on everyone in the most awesome way ever, and Trunks because he does the same without getting his ass handed to him nearly every time  Also, he has purple hair 

Gohan was a pretty cool character, but always just kind of irritated me, and it got worse after the Cell saga 

Also;



I always liked the amount of random destruction there was when any of them got angry. Makes me happy


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 13, 2009)

TRUNKS KILLS ALL WITH HIS MIGHTY SWORD!


----------



## Arminius (Oct 13, 2009)

I prefer dragonball


----------



## TimSE (Oct 13, 2009)

BEST. THREAD. EVER!

I have the entire dvd collection of Dragonball, DBZ and GT plus all the movies
takes over a week to sesh the whole thing without making yourself ill


----------



## Dickicker (Oct 13, 2009)

I see there is like a bunch of movies out in japan that they are calling "AF" over here. YOu can watch some of them on youtube.OVAs and stuff


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 13, 2009)

He rules


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 13, 2009)

^ Roshi kicks ass huf!!



Thsi has to be my favorite roshi scene! hahaha!


----------



## TimSE (Oct 13, 2009)

This video is THEE reason i love dbz and MUSIC completly


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 13, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> ^ Roshi kicks ass huf!!
> 
> Thsi has to be my favorite roshi scene! hahaha!




in french they call him ''tortue géniale'' which means the incredible turtle... 

BTW enjoy the french theme...


----------



## Randy (Oct 13, 2009)

Ten posts and still no "over 9000" references, eh? 

I was a huge fan of Krillin (heroes) and Raditz (bad guys). Too bad neither of them really went anywhere.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 13, 2009)

Vegeta. He was fucking nuts and despite getting fucked up a lot, when he did get his limelight he went fucking mental




Massive DBZ fan here


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 13, 2009)

I also liked Gogeta, i suppose he's not a "DBZ" character, but he was fucking rad anyway  He wasn't quite such an arrogant dickwad compared to Gotenks and Vegeto. Also, Vegeta is infinitely more badass in DBGT i will admit. I'm not the biggest fan of GT, but dudes, he's wearing leather pants. LEATHER FUCKING PANTS  That in itself makes him metal.


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 14, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I also liked Gogeta, i suppose he's not a "DBZ" character, but he was fucking rad anyway  He wasn't quite such an arrogant dickwad compared to Gotenks and Vegeto. Also, Vegeta is infinitely more badass in DBGT i will admit. I'm not the biggest fan of GT, but dudes, he's wearing leather pants. LEATHER FUCKING PANTS  That in itself makes him metal.


 
Here u go. \m/

The reason Gogeta wasnt as arrogant as gotenks and vegeto.. is because gotenks is a kid.. and gogeta is mostly goku. You gotta admit Vegeto was teh epik!!! Especially when he went all super saiyan on buu lol


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 14, 2009)

Also : Broly. How ridiculously hench is this guy?


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 14, 2009)

Broly has to be my favorite villain besides Cell. Coolest transformation(s) of all.
The Broly movie


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 14, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> Broly has to be my favorite villain besides Cell. Coolest transformation(s) of all.
> The Broly movie



I love playing Broly in Budokai on the PS2; you just tower above every other character


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 14, 2009)

^ Yes! Broly is the other one of my epic favorites  But funnily enough, before he transforms. He's still a straight psychopath, just lanky as hell and he still pwns everyone 

_After_ he transforms it's honestly just funny


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah Man its like.. "I... am Broly."
Then.. "KakaROT!! KAKAROT!!!" *hair turns kind of a bluish kinda greenish kinda purple color"
then..... RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
And it looks like his body explodes.. Then he just pwns everyone by clotheslining them into oblideration.. until goku needs help *rolls eyes*


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 14, 2009)

I love DBZ! I still have a shit ton of DBZ action figures from back in the day, and a shirt. Mystic Gohan is my favorite good character, Broly is my favorite baddy.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 14, 2009)

I got to say though, Perfect cell was a pretty darn awesome villain as well. So was Bebi Vegeta


----------



## MFB (Oct 15, 2009)

I found the Buu Saga to be one of the best, but Cell was just damn perfect. Call me boring but Goku was always tied with Vegetta for my favorite, and despite him being a minor character - Tien was badass. I really need to buy the series, but there's so little fighting compared to yelling before attacks I don't know if I can justify it


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 15, 2009)

MFB said:


> I found the Buu Saga to be one of the best, but Cell was just damn perfect. Call me boring but Goku was always tied with Vegetta for my favorite, and despite him being a minor character - Tien was badass. I really need to buy the series, but there's so little fighting compared to yelling before attacks I don't know if I can justify it




Goku is a pretty sick character, but not so much when he's not in ass-whoopin' mode. SS4 Goku = pure pwnage 

Buu was kinda cool, and Majin Vegeta was awesome as well, but fat buu was annoying as hell.


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 15, 2009)

^ YOU GIVE BUU BUU BUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *steams and turns you into chocolate to ease the pain*


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 15, 2009)

Come on Freiza was the most awesome villain. That fight was more epic than world war II.

Even if he sounded like a girl.


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 15, 2009)

Why? Because it took like 30 episodes and 6 characters to stop him? lol Its pretty cool the first super saiyan of the series came out of it though. Despite Vegetas ego and sayin he was one *rolls eyes*


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 15, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> Why? Because it took like 30 episodes and 6 characters to stop him? lol Its pretty cool the first super saiyan of the series came out of it though. Despite Vegetas ego and sayin he was one *rolls eyes*



Lol yeah but was still awesome 


How comes Vegeta skipped SSJ3? I never got that...


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 15, 2009)

He could never reach it for some reason, and then the whole blunts ray n whatnot. He skipped a step. Lazy bastard lol


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 15, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> How comes Vegeta skipped SSJ3? I never got that...



Because the creators realised how incredibly fucking stupd he would look with long blonde hair


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 16, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Because the creators realised how incredibly fucking stupd he would look with long blonde hair



And Gotenks didn't?


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 16, 2009)

Goku didnt look all that cool as ssj3 until the final buu fight honestly. Before that it was just like.. wow.. true anime for ya lol. Still fuckin badass though. Gotenks was like.. uhh.. whered all that hair come from? OH and the first time gohan transformed in the time chamber.. his hair was so long he looked super saiyan 3 lol.


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 16, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> And Gotenks didn't?



Gotenks looked bad ass 

my favorite character was Vegeta, he was sooo bad ass 
not a big fan of GT though... 

*Sebastian used to collect/play DragonBall Z CCG - great cardgame !


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 16, 2009)

Nah man, Gotenks looked rad. Rad > stupid 



Sebastian said:


> *Sebastian used to collect/play DragonBall Z CCG - great cardgame !





I still have all mine... something like 4000 cards  Even though i wanted the Trunks personalities from the cell saga more than any other cards, i just never managed to get them


----------



## Vegetta (Oct 16, 2009)

Lies

Hercule is the most powerful


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 16, 2009)

^


----------



## MFB (Oct 17, 2009)

Vegetta said:


> Lies
> 
> Hercule is the most powerful



Oh the irony of this statement


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 17, 2009)

Hercule is such a douche, until the Buu saga at least.


----------



## Opeth666 (Oct 17, 2009)

Vegata and Raditz!!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 17, 2009)

I used to like Raditz, cos he had funky hair, but then when i watched the series again not too long ago, i just thought to myself "What a fag"  So apparently the appeal was gone


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 17, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I still have all mine... something like 4000 cards  Even though i wanted the Trunks personalities from the cell saga more than any other cards, i just never managed to get them




I sold All mine a couple years ago... Had Trunks from Cewll (well not the lvl5 though..  ) 

I had a collection of Vegeta cards .. every card of Vegeta from All sagas (not Majin Vegeta though) 

You played ? or collected ?


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 17, 2009)

I did both, i had a total ass-whooping Saiyan style deck which i used with the Trunks personalities i had from the trunks saga and the Buu saga mastery, so i'd gain levels real quickly, and when i was level 4 the difference in power level meant nothing as i'd only take 1 power stage of damage 

I did, however, use a mixed deck from GT and DBZ, so a bunch of kickass huge attacks.

I also had an evil deck i'd use with Majin Buu from the Fusion saga as well which kicked fair ass


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 17, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I did both, i had a total ass-whooping Saiyan style deck which i used with the Trunks personalities i had from the trunks saga and the Buu saga mastery, so i'd gain levels real quickly, and when i was level 4 the difference in power level meant nothing as i'd only take 1 power stage of damage
> 
> I did, however, use a mixed deck from GT and DBZ, so a bunch of kickass huge attacks.
> 
> I also had an evil deck i'd use with Majin Buu from the Fusion saga as well which kicked fair ass



The Fusion Saga Buu was really awesome !

I used a Vegeta Freestyle deck, with Vegeta named cards.. I had like 70 named cards, Used Vegeta lvl3 from Cell, and 2 from World Games where his MP Power was a Physical for +1 for every Vegeta named card in your discard pile.. so some 40+ cards on one attack.. that was fucking killer...

But even better .. my final deck.. Still even have it  
a Chi-Chi freestyle DragonBall + Allies... killer as well... only 50 cards so I can grab the DB's fast... 

I had a lot of other decks... which include, Hercule, Buu, other Vegeta ones, Garlick Jr. .. it was a popular game around here - and some of the other players had really awesome decks here... epic stuff...... good times... good times...

You have any UR's ?


----------



## Vegetta (Oct 17, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I used to like Raditz, cos he had funky hair, but then when i watched the series again not too long ago, i just thought to myself "What a fag"  So apparently the appeal was gone



Hes not as bad as Capt. Ginyu


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 17, 2009)

Vegetta said:


> Hes not as bad as Capt. Ginyu



 @ That guy. Still, he had a pretty cool trick of swapping bodies.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 18, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> The Fusion Saga Buu was really awesome !
> 
> I used a Vegeta Freestyle deck, with Vegeta named cards.. I had like 70 named cards, Used Vegeta lvl3 from Cell, and 2 from World Games where his MP Power was a Physical for +1 for every Vegeta named card in your discard pile.. so some 40+ cards on one attack.. that was fucking killer...
> 
> ...



I liked my Buu deck the best, cos it absolutely wailed on other stuff. The only UR i had is a Buu saga one which let me put all my dragnballs under it, then at the beginning of every turn i got to put a new one into play  Had a shitload of energy attacks that woud end up doing like 17 or so life cards, and a bunch of drills and whatnot that gave me heaps of extra power stages and/or life cards on top of all my attacks. Good times


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 18, 2009)

Had that Buu saga UR .. it was really bad, 'cause you couldn't win by the DragonBall victory...

I had like .. total ... hmm... 6 or 7 UR's and 3 or 4 Uber Rares .. the Gotenks hi-tech levels from Buu saga.. . 
That cardgame was really great... in my opinion the best ever made ... GT was a bit... well.. it wasn't so cool but hey...


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 18, 2009)

I didn't mind forfeiting that way of winning, I always enjoyed beating them into oblivion  Up yours, life deck. I always wanted the Trunks UR as well, from the Cell Games. Coolest personality ever.


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 18, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I didn't mind forfeiting that way of winning, I always enjoyed beating them into oblivion  Up yours, life deck. I always wanted the Trunks UR as well, from the Cell Games. Coolest personality ever.



Yeah .. thats a cool way to win also 

The Cell Games Saga lvl5 was bad ass.. great power.. and the picture was cool as well ...


----------



## Opeth666 (Oct 26, 2009)

so...i was laying in bed thinking lastnight...what would this world be like if the Dragonball universe was real...like instead of our world it was swapped for the DB world...very interesting...id hope Id be like vegeta or his younger brother lol.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 26, 2009)

I'd fly about and shoot stuff, all the time. And I'd get a job at a cashier just so when they ask 'how much?' I can say 'Its over nine thouuuuusaaaaaannnddd!'.


----------



## Opeth666 (Oct 26, 2009)

LMAO!!! ^


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 26, 2009)

my favorite character is definately Vegeta... To such an extent to when he became Majin Vegeta I thought it was awesome.

Whenever he turns super saiyan you know it's some srs business

but yeah, I would totally love to buy the DBZ series... To watch that again would bring back memories of my elementary school childhood, sure as shit  Maybe me and my roommate should get around to it.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 26, 2009)

You totally should buy it, it's surprisingly still good all these years later


----------



## Opeth666 (Oct 26, 2009)

I just downloaded the whole GT series because I never got to finish even the buu saga which is next...let me tell you...the Z series is much better than the GT but its still much better and i never did like just dragonball


----------



## Opeth666 (Nov 11, 2009)

bump! lol


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the bump! I completely forgot about this thread! haha.

For all of those who want to watch DragonBall Z online..

Watch Dragon ball z episodes Online - Watch Dragonball All episodes for Free - Episode


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 11, 2009)

For whatever reason, my DBZ fandom has randomly resurfaced over the last month or so. I haven't been watching it, but I've just been kind of into it, even though it's much sillier to me now than it was when I was into it about a decade or so ago. I even bought an orange shirt with the turtle symbol on it.  I've been thinking about watching the original Dragonball since I've never seen much of it. I think I saw about half of the first season. I'm also curious about this Dragonball Kai thing.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 11, 2009)

^ You should buy every episode, card, fan-related item and dress up as Goku every time you leave the house . No-one will think you're insane.


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 11, 2009)

^ Well, only partly.. but the insanity would come from him being INSANELY AWESOME!!!!!
Because you know, he IS TomAwesome


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 11, 2009)

I should have bought those figures in Akihabara... 

I enjoyed the original DB and DBZ for a while, but never got into GT to be quite honest. Maybe I would have loved the idea of Gohan taking over as main character as Toriyama intended.

In anycase, everybody reading this thread should watch Gintama (the DB references are priceless).


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 11, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> ^ You should buy every episode, card, fan-related item and dress up as Goku every time you leave the house . No-one will think you're insane.



I've seen enough fat guys doing DBZ cosplay to know that that's a bad idea. I don't even really feel like I should be wearing the turtle shirt.  I must admit I also have some potaras on the way to me. It was just one of those random nostalgic things. For some reason, I wanted a set when I was a kid, but nobody made them. Chances are I'll try them on, decide they look inappropriate for my sexual orientation, and never wear them again.



CooleyJr said:


> ^ Well, only partly.. but the insanity would come from him being INSANELY AWESOME!!!!!
> Because you know, he IS TomAwesome



This guy is smart!

Is that the One Piece kid?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 11, 2009)

^ Yup.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 11, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> Chances are I'll try them on, decide they look inappropriate for my sexual orientation, and never wear them again.



 Nice one!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 12, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> I'd fly about and shoot stuff, all the time. And I'd get a job at a cashier just so when they ask 'how much?' I can say 'Its over nine thouuuuusaaaaaannnddd!'.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow now I really want to watch all the episodes again


----------



## hutchman (Nov 12, 2009)

VEGETA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just love how pissed off he is ALL THE TIME!!!! And how proud he is of his awesome saiyan heritage.

Margin Vegeta vs Goku has to be up there with some of my favs...

YouTube - Goku vs Majin Vegeta [Part 3 of 4]

The Shit!!!!
Epic as fuck!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 12, 2009)

hutchman said:


> VEGETA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just love how pissed off he is ALL THE TIME!!!! And how proud he is of his awesome saiyan heritage.
> 
> ...



Fixed  But generally, yes, I totally agree


----------



## hutchman (Nov 12, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Fixed  But generally, yes, I totally agree



Oh shit..... My bad. Hahahaha.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 12, 2009)

The episodes where Goku fights Vegeta after the World Tournament are so fucking awesome though, some of my favorites


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 27, 2009)

HOLY FUCKING HELL!!! This is some badass shit!!
Only if they made the real DB movie like this


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 27, 2009)

You know you've been outdone when a couple Asian guys with no budget make a better movie


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 27, 2009)

That was awesome wasn't it Mischa?


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 27, 2009)

It was pretty funky  Now imagine what those guys could have done, given several million dollars


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 27, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> It was pretty funky  Now imagine what those guys could have done, given several million dollars


Exactly. 
I haven't even seen the new Dragonball movie and I already know this was better. With the right sponsors I'm sure they could have got some badass coreagraphed(sp?) fighters and done some really sick shit like in that video.


----------

